# Met Jim Wangers Today



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I went to a local Pontiac car show in Madera, CA today. Jim Wangers was there, so I finally got to meet him. I've been wanting to meet the man since I learned about him back in the '70's. What a guy. Absolute car guy, thru and thru. Got to talk with him a little bit, and he is as dissapointed as the rest of us at the demise of the Pontiac line. I DID remember to bring the original Protect-O-Plate Booklet from my '65 GTO and he signed it for me! What a Class Act the man is. I bought a copy of his memoirs, too....A book titled "Glory Days...when horsepower and passion ruled Detroit" It's excellent. Here's a couple of photos of my Protect-O-Plate booklet:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Try as I might, I can not insert a photo...sigh.....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cool....why was he at the show? Any extraordinary GTOs there?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It was A Pontiac show. Probably 60 GTOs, as well as big Pontiacs. Some of the nicest ones I've seen. It was maybe a 100 car show, in a small, town-square park. He was there because he likes doing this stuff...a lot! That's the impression I got. He was delighted that I'd kept my '65 all these years, and told me "not to hurt the original engine" in my '67! I started reading his book yesterday, and could not put it down. If I figure out how to post my photos, I'll do it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jim spent a lot of time with our club last year at the All GM Nationals. We presented him with a club signed club T-shirt, I and a few others spent quite a bit of time time in the GeeTO Tiger race trailer shooting the breeze while Dave and his mechanic (Brian, I think his name is) worked on the car between races, Jim told us story after story, Dave did as well, it was a cherished time. He was in the area later in the summer at an area All Pontiac show and I spent even more time with him chatting Pontiac. He is as down to earth a person anyone could ever meet, and extremely personable. Did he sign your car? He signed a few copies of the Legend Magazine my 05' appeared in, all the GTO advertising brochures I had with me, and many more items including both books of his I purchased. It was a time that will never be forgotten, I hope to see him again this season. You're right Glory Days is a hard book to put down.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm almost done with Glory Days.....I'm glad it's the weekend! I've also been doing maintainence on the GTO's. No, he didn't sign my car, and I didn't ask. I didn't want to inconvenience him, as he was busy signing books, etc. He DID sign my protect-o-plate book, the original one theat came with my '65, on the back page next to the VIN and Engine numbers. He wrote a great message, and enjoyed looking at a photo of my car.I showed him a photo of my '67 as well, , but he seemed to prefer the '65!!. I would really enjoy talking to him at length, as he really has "been there done that" with all of the car icons of the '60's that I'm fascinated with. I hope I get the opportunity. I did tell him that I had been wanting to meet him since I got my first GTO, over 30 years ago, and got a huge grin and a hearty handshake in response. As you stated, he's a down to earth and extremely gracious guy.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Dang, Jeff, that's too cool...........:cool


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Very, very cool...wish we had big Pontiac shows in Texas.

Guess all we get is "hot air"! :lol:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'm almost done with Glory Days.....I'm glad it's the weekend! I've also been doing maintainence on the GTO's. No, he didn't sign my car, and I didn't ask. I didn't want to inconvenience him, as he was busy signing books, etc. He DID sign my protect-o-plate book, the original one theat came with my '65, on the back page next to the VIN and Engine numbers. He wrote a great message, and enjoyed looking at a photo of my car.I showed him a photo of my '67 as well, , but he seemed to prefer the '65!!. I would really enjoy talking to him at length, as he really has "been there done that" with all of the car icons of the '60's that I'm fascinated with. I hope I get the opportunity. I did tell him that I had been wanting to meet him since I got my first GTO, over 30 years ago, and got a huge grin and a hearty handshake in response. As you stated, he's a down to earth and extremely gracious guy.


Geeteeohguy, you're right, I read "Glory Days..." about six months before I flew to Florida in Jan. 2008 and bought my 1967 GTO (talk about an "impulse" purchase). Wangers sounds like a great guy. Too bad he doesn't have any sway with GM's leaders today. He, better than anyone, could explain how to market the valuable Pontiac brand. Great story..........


----------



## nturner (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeff: While at the Madera car show I took the sunvisor off and Jim signed it with a personal note that it was a "really nice ragtop". Had a really nice talk with him and as you say he's a really gracious guy. My friend Chuch really enjoyed your company. Where are the photos?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very cool and you have his sig too.


----------

